# Day Laborers



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

This sure is an interesting world we live in. Jimminy christmas man, WTF kind of business are you running?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's how I interpret what you're doing.

You have a business where you bid on jobs without knowing your true costs and are willing to hire people you don't know and let them inside a customers house.

Nice!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Here's how I interpret what you're doing.
> 
> You have a business where you bid on jobs without knowing your true costs and are willing to hire people you don't know and let them inside a customers house.
> 
> Nice!


I agree, but would add tax evasion and any number of employment laws. 

This is why it is so hard to win bids if you are not doing custom work.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna start my own day labor center and charge them for leads. Lol


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

Why not hire a laborer and be done with it? Why waste time and risk your business doing nonsense off the books? 

You know shady things like that can scare a potential good employee away. I might not know much, but I know if I work for a guy and he's cutting corners he will sooner or later try and put one over on me. If I worked for you and saw you doing foolish stuff that might land you or the biz in hot water, I'd walk that day and find someone else to work for. 

Just sayin.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Andrew6127 said:


> Why not hire a laborer and be done with it? Why waste time and risk your business doing nonsense off the books?
> 
> You know shady things like that can scare a potential good employee away. I might not know much, but I know if I work for a guy and he's cutting corners he will sooner or later try and put one over on me. If I worked for you and saw you doing foolish stuff that might land you or the biz in hot water, I'd walk that day and find someone else to work for.
> 
> Just sayin.


Very true.

Maybe that is why the OP has to find his help at the "Day Labor" center...:laughing:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm realizing that most of you didn't catch the fact that I am talking about guys who I bring in to haul away trash and dig dirt. 

So many homeowners tell me how nowadays most contractors are complete assholes with terrible attitudes. Now I see why.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks. We just like people doing it right and not risking their own livelihood.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh..diggin dirts not a real job:thumbup:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

I just don't understand the childish mocking and holier-than-thou attitudes. And my comment was not to you, it was to those who were mocking and judging a complete stranger, on the INTERNET, to those have such great and wondrous insight that they can form a competent opinion based on one simple question. Clearly, I'm not the ignorant one here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> oh..diggin dirts not a real job:thumbup:


It's really not man.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

clearly..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That means I need a new job tomorrow... : mad:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

And I must say that I am as sickened by the sight of those links I've posted as any one of you and probably more. It's my city, after all. "Equal and fair opportunity for all", they cry. We all live in a classless utopia now, so great. What's worse: if I ask one of those guys to see his papers showing that he can work here, then I very well might end up in court for discrimination. Anyway, I'm not out to change the world, I really don't give a damn. I'm just trying to make a damn living. So sue me (pun intended).


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That means I need a new job tomorrow... : mad:


Well, if your only skill was to shovel dirt and you lived here on a border state, then yes you would be looking for another job tomorrow unless you are ready to work for minimum wage.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

meet you at the center at 8:clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont be that guy :laughing:

If you hang out long enough you will see we are all on the same team.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

to late..you sickened him:sad:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats ok I bought brand new pumps and poles today. No more fearing the death drop at every adjustment.....


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay guys have fun


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ba bye..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh dont leave yet. We have an explosive tool thread which has promise...


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> And I must say that I am as sickened by the sight of those links I've posted as any one of you and probably more. It's my city, after all. "Equal and fair opportunity for all", they cry. We all live in a classless utopia now, so great. What's worse: if I ask one of those guys to see his papers showing that he can work here, then I very well might end up in court for discrimination. Anyway, I'm not out to change the world, I really don't give a damn. I'm just trying to make a damn living. So sue me (pun intended).


I doubt you would end up in court for following the law. 

Some people will find excuses to justify their actions. In the end it is against the law to hire workers who cannot legally work in the US. If you have to break the law just to make a "damn" living, perhaps you should consider another line of work.

I have no sympathy for people who's greed leads them to break the law. Plain and simple either do it right or don't do it at all.

Unemployment is at 10% and you can't find legal workers. You are the problem with this economy, why don't you try being part of the solution.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> ba bye..


That sounded kinda gay :no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ThatOneGuy said:


> That sounded kinda gay :no:


Yeah Tom.. :laughing:


I hear Tom is very metro.. :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'm realizing that most of you didn't catch the fact that I am talking about guys who I bring in to haul away trash and dig dirt.
> 
> So many homeowners tell me how nowadays most contractors are complete assholes with terrible attitudes. Now I see why.


Calm down TOG,

Some of the responses to *any* thread might make you go back and take a second look at how you do things. 

I know I have, even when I didn't ask the original question. This place makes me second guess my decisions all the time, but almost always turn out well with an extra 100 sets of eyes on it.

From what I see, you are opening yourself up to potential tax and insurance liabilities by using these guys and I think the posts above say just that. Nothing More.

As far as the commentary and barbs, that's just how we roll here. Get used to it. It's nothing personal.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Calm down TOG,
> 
> Some of the responses to *any* thread might make you go back and take a second look at how you do things.
> 
> ...


I agree.. And at least one of us is just a complete *******..:laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> oh dont leave yet. We have an explosive tool thread which has promise...


lmao


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> And I must say that I am as sickened by the sight of those links I've posted as any one of you and probably more. It's my city, after all. "Equal and fair opportunity for all", they cry. We all live in a classless utopia now, so great. What's worse:* if I ask one of those guys to see his papers showing that he can work here, then I very well might end up in court for discrimination. *Anyway, I'm not out to change the world, I really don't give a damn. I'm just trying to make a damn living. So sue me (pun intended).



FWIW, if you're in Texas, and doing in house service, you are required to do a DPS approved criminal background check. I know many don't, but you open yourself up to a lot of liability for cutting corners.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

And now he has no help and hasnt even blown up one tool yet..


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Back to the original ?, besides the OP being everything that is wrong with this country.

I use labor ready. With how expensive the UI and Workers Comp is here, it really isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> That sounded kinda gay :no:


it does?:shutup:



and yet you came back:shifty:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I see the OP is still here. I would really like to see a response as to why he thinks it is ok to break the many laws mentioned throughout this thread.... How bout it TOG?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I've given up my search for the truth in this thread because I've been derailed by salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> I've given up my search for the truth in this thread because I've been derailed by salt and vinegar chips.


My wife likes those but they make me want a Dorito


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> I see the OP is still here. I would really like to see a response as to why he thinks it is ok to break the many laws mentioned throughout this thread.... How bout it TOG?


Why would you assume I have any interest in debating some contractor from who knows where on the internet? You bored or something dude? 

Some of you guys have thousands of posts. If this is the type of nonsense you guys sit around and post, then um really don't ya'll have families or something? I thought this was a place for practical advice and intelligent discussion, but clearly I've stumbled into some sort of internet "click" who are waiting to flame the unsuspecting outsider. 

I'm probably at least a decade younger than most of you guys, so excuse me if I'm taken back to see you older distinguished gentleman (that's a laugh) acting like kids far younger than myself. To watch ya'll egg each other on and feed off of each other is somewhat puzzling, but strangely entertaining. 

Just to be clear, my business is real estate investment. Been doing that since high school. Construction was a natural, albeit recent, extension of that. That's why I view you guys with the same disgust as everyone who is not you. Yes, I'm a bit arrogant when I look down my nose at you, oh well, I said it. How my dad got caught up in it is beyond me. And ok I'm not educated in all of the construction laws. Very strange that Home Depot of all places used some of the very day labors I am talking about to install their gutter. Perhaps you guys are exaggerating a bit if not altogether ignorant on the specifics as to what you're blabbering about. Either way, life goes on. I appreciate all your "advice" and useless rhetoric, and thanks for wasting my time and yours. I guess it's only fair I give some advice in return: get a real life 

This site has nothing for me. :no:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Man, you have thin skin. You are not ready for any of this, you are correct.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Man, you have thin skin. You are not ready for any of this, you are correct.


In addition, you will get eaten alive at a jobsite when you throw that attitude around. I think you need to stay at a desk.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Why would you assume I have any interest in debating some contractor from who knows where on the internet? You bored or something dude?
> 
> Some of you guys have thousands of posts. If this is the type of nonsense you guys sit around and post, then um really don't ya'll have families or something? I thought this was a place for practical advice and intelligent discussion, but clearly I've stumbled into some sort of internet "click" who are waiting to flame the unsuspecting outsider.
> 
> ...


Self admitted not a Contractor or Professional Tradesman...:thumbsup:

He's a #@^^&$##@ real estater.....

That alone should get him nuked....:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

For the record the Center is in Plano TX., a not so poor suburb of Dallas, about 300 yards from several very prominent shopping areas with hundreds of cars full of very tempting items. If I recall it was built as a combination humanitarian and "we can't stop it so let's put them where we don't have to look at them" effort. It did get them off of the railroad tracks and one of the main routes into the old town square, which oddly enough a bunch of money was starting to be dumped into about the time they did this. 

Man how I would love to grab some guy for $7 an hour to do the sh!1 work some days but I just can't do it. I have nothing against the individuals but I do the group. Plus I am just too damn paranoid and can think of about a hundred ways I could get screwed and loose more then just money if I did. Besides if I have to cheat to win then I don't deserve to win, plain and simple.


----------

